# Frozen at WAKING UP - My Fix / Can it be prevented?



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Problem & Fix: Bolt+ stuck on _*WAKING UP*_. Fixed it by power cycling it (unplugged the power from the back for a few minutes). Note that TiVo Minis displayed the message *Can't Play/Please Try Again Later*

Question: On a Bolt+, is there a power setting that I can use to prevent this from happening? It's been awhile since I set the thing up, so I don't remember offhand if there are power settings for it or not.


----------



## Larry Cable (Nov 14, 2017)

@JOSHSKORN my Tivo Bolt+ has started doing the exact same thing, typically streaming content from it to a Mini, when I attempt to go back to live content the Mini displays the "Can't play, try again later" message ... when checking the Bolt it appears to be asleep, and it hangs on "waking up" ... only way to correct is to power cycle.

Since this is a new behavior I wonder what has changed on the system, has it recently updated the s/w, or is there a h/w problem (perhaps with detecting the disc status)?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JOSHSKORN said:


> Problem & Fix: Bolt+ stuck on _*WAKING UP*_. Fixed it by power cycling it (unplugged the power from the back for a few minutes). Note that TiVo Minis displayed the message *Can't Play/Please Try Again Later*
> 
> Question: On a Bolt+, is there a power setting that I can use to prevent this from happening? It's been awhile since I set the thing up, so I don't remember offhand if there are power settings for it or not.


disable power saving. Problem solved.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You may also want to disable Wake With TiVo.

-KP


----------



## RandGaston (Oct 31, 2017)

how do I disable wake on my Bolt?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

RandGaston said:


> how do I disable wake on my Bolt?





PSU_Sudzi said:


> disable power saving. Problem solved.


It was a whole 2 posts above yours


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

RandGaston said:


> how do I disable wake on my Bolt?


Slightly different way to get there depending if you are on TE3 or TE4.
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

KevTech said:


> Slightly different way to get there depending if you are on TE3 or TE4.
> Tivo Customer Support Community


I know we all try to help, but the fact the poster didn't even read the rest of the thread before asking suggests to me they're a one and done and will never see it or respond.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> I know we all try to help, but the fact the poster didn't even read the rest of the thread before asking suggests to me they're a one and done and will never see it or respond.


Another drive-by!


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

What I want to know is who sits on an account for 4 years to do this as a first post? Or is it a bunch of hacked accounts?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Worf said:


> What I want to know is who sits on an account for 4 years to do this as a first post? Or is it a bunch of hacked accounts?


I've also wondered about that too, it happens enough that I almost wonder if they're old but deactivated accounts that are now flagged as available for use after being abandoned.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

No, once an account is claimed it can't be used by anyone else. If someone is deleted from the system, then someone else can create a new account in the same name, but it will have the new creation date.

I wonder if it's a hacked account - someone created an account years ago, put in a weak password and forgot all about it because it was a throwaway account. One of the many hacks happen and scammers/spammers/etc try to see if someone reused a password and found this account. No idea why the original person created an account (download a file?), but it was probably never an account they intended to post with and forgotten about.

I'm guessing the scammer/spammer probably meant to add in a bunch of scam or spam links, but since you have to have around 5 or 10 posts to make a link...

(Scammers/spammers have automated bots that can read a thread and make posts that are not obviously scam or spam posts).


----------

